

PastryKit / iPhone User Guide Demos - nym
http://daringfireball.net/misc/2009/12/user_guide_demos

======
aditya
Looks like apple officially released it?

<http://twitter.com/Synt4x/status/6736462043>

~~~
Sidnicious
And the link to the official release is...

------
nym
Huh, my title got changed by someone else. How weird...

